# Lyft fires driver who ranted to pax headed to Sanders rally then kicked them out



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

http://fox13now.com/2016/03/24/lyft...y-subjected-to-racist-rant-kicked-out-of-car/

*Lyft removes SLC driver after passengers subjected to anti-Muslim rant, kicked out of car*

SALT LAKE CITY -- Political discussions can certainly get heated, but what happened during a Lyft ride in Salt Lake City Wednesday was over the line, according to one passenger.​
Samuel Grenny said his driver, Dave, went on a bigoted rant and even threatened to hurt him.

Grenny and his girlfriend were on their way to a Bernie Sanders event, but they said the driver wanted to talk about Donald Trump.

"I explained where we were going and what it was for, and very quickly he seemed to tense up about it," Grenny said.

Grenny said the car ride quickly escalated out of control.

"He started to say that Muslims categorically are terrorists," Grenny said. "And then he proceeded to call Muslims pieces of crap, but a much unkinder word than that. At that point my girlfriend started videotaping, she was very shaken."

Portions of the exchange were captured on camera. See the embedded player above for that video, which has been edited for profanity.

Grenny: "You told me, in a cab that I'm paying for, that Muslims are pieces of [expletive]."
Driver: "Muslims are pieces of [expletive]."
Grenny: "Oh good, please tell me some more about how you feel man."

Grenny said the encounter made him nervous things might get physical.

"I felt prepared for the possibility of a physical confrontation," he said.

The exchange continued:

Driver: "Why don't you pull your head out of your [expletive] [expletive]?"
Grenny: "Why don't you pick up a freaking book, man. You are literally what is wrong with this country, and you're trying to blame minorities."
Driver: "No you are the one that's wrong with this [expletive] country."

The passengers were kicked out well before their final destination.

Driver: "Get the [expletive] out you piece of [expletive]."
Grenny: "Good luck buddy."
Driver: "[Expletive] get out of my car."

Grenny alerted Lyft about the driver, and he said within 24 hours they sent him an apology and a refund. Lyft released this statement to FOX 13 News.

"Lyft is committed to maintaining an inclusive and welcoming environment, and discrimination and racism are not tolerated. This driver's access to Lyft has been permanently removed."

Grenny said he's proud of Lyft's response.

"If he goes and picks up a Muslim who is in full garb, does he not pick them up, is he rude and horrible to them? I don't think there is a place for someone in the service industry who can't treat all humans fairly," Grenny said.


----------



## Neubridge1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Driver was baited into that conversation and fail for it...


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm glad they deactivated him


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

"in a cab that I'm paying for"... "Oh good, please tell me some more about how you feel man." 
What a piece of [expletive].


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Neubridge1 said:


> Driver was baited into that conversation and fail for it...


I don't see it that way. He initiated the conversation by asking them what they were going to attend. When they replied, he pursued a politically and emotionally charged subject in an offensive way.

There's a reason why Grandma said never to talk about religion or politics. This driver talked about both, in a manner that was calculated to offend. He deserved to get fired.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> http://fox13now.com/2016/03/24/lyft...y-subjected-to-racist-rant-kicked-out-of-car/
> 
> *Lyft removes SLC driver after passengers subjected to anti-Muslim rant, kicked out of car*
> 
> ...


Well if they deactivate the driver they need to do the same to the passanger.Neither should have talk to each other like that.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

These drivers need to stop watching Fox news and other hate driven news channels which all of the North American main channels are.

Way too much bullshit flying around the world with political games being played to keep the populous under continued control and fear of each other.

Oh well.. the haters.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I have had a similar situation and the PAX was the opposite of my opinion. When he brought up where he was going I said, awesome, I will get you there. And then he tried to sell me.....I politely said, I dont discuss politics in my car, its a dangerous topic of discussion, what do you think about the 80's being the best decade for music?

Crises averted. All of Lyfts training videos warn against discussing politics or religion


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I love talkiing politics in my car, civilly obviously.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Sanders voters are SJW *******. Lyft should know that.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Does anyone find it odd that a Sanders follower, the champion of the "living wage", would use a service were the driver is paid less than the minimum wage? I would have left their dead bodies in a roadside ditch.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Sanders voters are SJW *******. Lyft should know that.


What are SJW*****?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If a driver is emotionally charged enough by politics to endanger his income and his life (passenger could have been Mafia!), the driver should be on some kind of "watch list". He's just one step away from going on a rampage like the Uber driver did in Kalamazoo a few months ago.

I recently took a Jordanian passenger to Midway (Chicago) airport. During our conversation, he leaned forward, put his hand on my shoulder, and asked if I liked Clinton or Trump more. My mental common-sense circuit quickly activated. I replied by saying, "Hillary Clinton is more understanding and peaceful than Donald Trump." He patted my shoulder twice, sat back where he should be, and proceeded to tell me about the dangers that Donald Trump would bring if he becomes President.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Sanders voters are SJW *******. Lyft should know that.


Something we agree on!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Rat said:


> Does anyone find it odd that a Sanders follower, the champion of the "living wage", would use a service were the driver is paid less than the minimum wage? I would have left their dead bodies in a roadside ditch.


Yes, kill everyone that disagrees with you!


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

To a Bernie/Clinton SJW Muslims are great people. It's a religion of peace peace. Hahhahhahaha.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Muslims are moderate, not extremists. You are racist because you want to keep Muslims from coming into the counrty! Even though Muslim isn't a race.. . Derp!


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

This is what Bernie and Hillary support.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Yes, kill everyone that disagrees with you!


You damn right!


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Rule one of talking to pax, be as noncommittal as possible when talking hot button issues. I have talked politics with paxes that brought it up and did not get deep into it. If asked about who I like I say Bernie is interesting, Donald is a loose cannon and Hillary is more of the same. I don't trust any of em, so you should write me in. Asked a couple of international pax what they thought of the election and they gave me an earful. I used active listening techniques on them and did not agree or disagree but kept them ranting. Got good tips though.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

“If he goes and picks up a Muslim who is in full garb, does he not pick them up, is he rude and horrible to them? I don’t think there is a place for someone in the service industry who can’t treat all humans fairly,” Grenny said.

I am in charge of my car and decides who and who does not get in, I keep my doors locked until the pax is there. Had people jump in my car uninvited before.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Santa said:


> These drivers need to stop watching Fox news and other hate driven news channels which all of the North American main channels are.
> 
> Way too much bullshit flying around the world with political games being played to keep the populous under continued control and fear of each other.
> 
> Oh well.. the haters.


Santa, did you look in the mirror lately?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Choochie said:


> Santa, did you look in the mirror lately?


No shit. The worst haters are all the cultural marxists in the general populace and embedded in all key positions at NPR, NBC, ABC, CNN, et al.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> No shit. The worst haters are all the cultural marxists in the general populace and embedded in all key positions at NPR, NBC, ABC, CNN, et al.


Fox, like the channels you listed, is controlled opposition. They are just like the left and right political parties. Santa is just being a mocking bird for the channels he listens too.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> No shit. The worst haters are all the cultural marxists in the general populace and embedded in all key positions at NPR, NBC, ABC, CNN, et al.


Amen


DSLRreel said:


> Fox, like the channels you listed, is controlled opposition. They are just like the left and right political parties. Santa is just being a mocking bird for the channels he listens too.


He's Canadian - nuff said


----------

